# Modems, PPP and Gentoo

## sarumont

I'm stuck with dialup here at home and have used my modem in Gentoo before.  I've reinstalled since then to get everything set up how I want it.  Now my modem doesn't function.  It's a Conexant HCF PCI modem.  I used the same drivers as last time, have ppp enabled in my kernel and have ppp emerged.  I can dial and it connects, but I get no response from the server after I am connected.  Any suggestions?

----------

## Qubax

do you have the ip of a nameserver in your resolv file?

----------

## sarumont

KPPP puts the nameservers in resolv.conf when you dial, but I've tried it with the nameservers in there and commented out.

----------

## stevos22

Try emerge'ing wvdial, and connect before you jump to X.

www.linuxlookup.com/html/guides/ppp=wvdial.html

 *sarumont wrote:*   

> KPPP puts the nameservers in resolv.conf when you dial, but I've tried it with the nameservers in there and commented out.

 

----------

## sarumont

OK...WVDial emerged and it dials, but it won't complete the connection.  Your link was bad, so I used the docs for wvdial to get my wvdial.conf, but I'm not sure about this line because it didn't really display any options: 

```
Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 S11=55
```

----------

## flybynite

My ISP just went to a new modem pool provider.  The new provider wouldn't work with my old KPPP setup.

I went through many HOWTO's and it came down to the modem will dial and connect but modem hangs up after a few seconds.

I dialed the modem using the terminal mode of KPP and entered my user name and password like always but it didn't start the garbage of ppp.

Turned out this provider needed chap/pap AND login authentication.

Might be worth a try

----------

## Qubax

for ppp settings i'm using pppconfig, for me it was easier than wvdial, maybe you want to give it a try

----------

## fastonion

When kpp made the conex for any reason change the file permision over /etc/resolv.conf file so to fast solve this trouble made this before conex was sucess:

```
chmod 644 /etc/resolv.conf
```

----------

